# Carling Cup 23-24.09



## A_Skywalker (Sep 22, 2008)

Arsenal v Sheffield U

23/09/2008 19:45 BST
  1.30 4.75 8.00 All Bets (25) 
Burnley v Fulham

23/09/2008 19:45 BST
  2.80 3.30 2.25 All Bets (24) 
Leeds v Hartlepool

23/09/2008 19:45 BST
  1.65 3.60 4.60 All Bets (23) 
Rotherham v Southampton

23/09/2008 19:45 BST
  2.75 3.30 2.30 All Bets (24) 
Stoke v Reading

23/09/2008 19:45 BST
  2.00 3.40 3.25 All Bets (24) 
Sunderland v Northampton

23/09/2008 19:45 BST
  1.333 4.50 8.00 All Bets (2) 
Swansea v Cardiff

23/09/2008 19:45 BST
  2.30 3.20 2.80 All Bets (24) 
Watford v West Ham

23/09/2008 19:45 BST
  3.25 3.40 2.00 All Bets (24) 
Liverpool v Crewe

23/09/2008 20:00 BST
  1.15 6.00 15.00 All Bets (2) 
Manchester United v Middlesbrough

23/09/2008 20:00 BST
  1.55 3.75 5.25 All Bets (19) 
Aston Villa v Queens P.R.

24/09/2008 19:45 BST
  1.45 4.00 6.25 All Bets (2) 
Brighton v Manchester City

24/09/2008 19:45 BST
  5.25 3.75 1.55 All Bets (24) 
Ipswich v Wigan

24/09/2008 19:45 BST
  2.75 3.30 2.30 All Bets (24) 
Newcastle v Tottenham

24/09/2008 19:45 BST
  2.55 3.30 2.45 All Bets (2) 
Portsmouth v Chelsea

24/09/2008 19:45 BST
  4.00 3.40 1.80 All Bets (23) 
Blackburn v Everton

24/09/2008 20:00 BST
  2.30 3.30 2.75 All Bets (2


----------

